

Google Could Disappear in Five Years - sinnerswing
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49477730

======
kbruner
Google is still a one trick pony from a revenue perspective. It sells
advertising pixels in web browsers. As the world moves to consuming less and
less info via web browsers this will become a bigger problem for Google. It
seems every day I am getting so much more of my info from mobile/tablet apps
than I am from a traditional browser. For instance I use the Yelp app to find
businesses instead the browser. Of course I still spend a lot of time in a
browser, but I certainly see a future where the browser goes the way of
newsprint as my devices get smarter and smarter software. Google doesn't have
a revenue model for those devices (yet).

~~~
JagMicker
Do you really believe that, in the near future, people will download and use
an app. for every single service they want to access? Yelp is one thing. What
about news? Are you only going to read The New York Times? Or are you going to
download the iOS app. of every single CBS/ABC/NBC/FOX affiliate in the U.S.?

People complain about how Google uses their personal data. But because of
Google's dominant position, they have practically every eye on them, watching
their every move. If everything were more decentralized, it would be much more
difficult to determine who has your data and what they're doing with it. Think
about the many recent unauthorized data breaches at Gawker, etc. Google's
model makes sense. Their product is great. If Google can't earn enough revenue
and goes bankrupt, do you really think you'll be better off than you are now?
Google has helped to develop many of technologies that are critical to your
favorite apps. Their innovations push the web forward, and we are lucky to
have them.

Next, think about how Apple controls their "App Store". If all of the ad.
revenue shifts to Apple, will we be better-off with them controlling which
apps make it and which apps are "rejects"? What kind of novel, 'core'
technologies has Apple ever freely shared with the Internet? I'm sick of
people bashing Google all of the time… Do you remember Webcrawler? Do you want
to go back to using that? Or ---god forbid--- Bing?

Lastly, the author of this article, "Eric Jackson, founder of Ironfire
Capital", said pretty much the exact same thing about Facebook on June 4th of
this year:
[http://www.cnbc.com/id/47674474/Facebook_Will_Disappear_in_5...](http://www.cnbc.com/id/47674474/Facebook_Will_Disappear_in_5_to_8_Years_Analyst)
Can anyone think of a reason why a talking head for a financial TV network
would think twice before spewing bullshit? This guy probably sends pre-
publication copies of his articles to friends who short the stocks on his 'hit
list'…kinda like this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Plotkin>

------
chmod775
_"Google may be on its way out as the dominant player in search, according to
one analyst"_ " _Quarterly earnings, CPC blabla_ "

The article makes it sounds like that because Google's quarterly earnings
decrease they're going to lose their market leadership.

The truth is: Users do not give a damn. Just because Google's making less
money of them they're not going to use Bing. A company is not going to vanish
because of that. A company vanishes when the company either is insolvent or
their last user leaves.

When do people realize that success != stocks and stocks != userbase != CPC
and so on

------
cmccabe
Judging from all the bear raids on GOOG lately, it might be a good time to
buy.

